# Wireless Connection not working upstairs



## KED27 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, new to forums, and want to thank you in advance for the help.

I'm having an issue with the connectivity of my wireless internet. Downstairs, everything is peachy. Upstairs, which is no more than 100 feet from the router, the connectivity is non-existent. That is - the laptop still registers full signal strength, and identifies my computer as connected - but the browser constantly loads, google talk is always trying sign in, and my dropbox continues to try and find a connection.

The page never actually loads, but it also never tells me there is no connection. It's like the date has slowed so much that it is not actually being sent.

This problem is not limited to my laptop, but occurs with my wife's as well. 

Any thoughts? Need more information? Just let me know.

Thanks again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector and show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## KED27 (Oct 10, 2011)

As requested - screenshot attached, information below... thanks

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kevin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Notebook
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.nj.comcast.net.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 06-22-5F-AD-E9-24
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.nj.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B91 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-5F-AD-E9-24
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::38f8:e708:fea2:ce4b%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 10, 2011 4:25:40 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, October 11, 2011 12:56:27 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218112607
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-CE-33-06-00-1F-16-A9-98-AE

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.64.150
68.87.75.198
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-A9-98-AE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.nj.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.nj.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2c55:28f9:ba77:9d51(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2c55:28f9:ba77:9d51%17(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Kevin>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The signal is too weak for reliable (or robust, as the Xirrus user manual says) service and you may be getting interference from the strong network on channel 9 and maybe some from the other channel 6 network.

Change the router to use channel 1, and see if you can reorient the router's antenna or move the router's position a little to get a stronger signal.

If it is a "stick" type antenna remember that the weakest signal is along the axis while the strongest signal is perpendicular to the axis. Sometimes moving the router or computer just a little way will avoid some obstacle to the signal.


----------



## KED27 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Terry - it looks like that did the trick. Is there any reason why this just happened today? The addition of a new network perhaps? Just wondering...

Anyhow, the help is much appreciated and now I can get back to work.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Didn't realize it was working before and just started having issues today.  Yes, could have been a neighbor adding a network or changing their channel. Or somebody was cleaning and nudged your router. Or gremlins. 

Remember Xirrus--very useful tool.


----------

